# Colombian advise



## Daniel333 (Apr 16, 2016)

This is Brooke, my juvenile female Colombian Tegu. She's not aggressive, but have insane feeding response. If she sees me holding foods she will dash towards me and jump to reach the foods, and a lot of time she almost bite me while doing so. Now here's my problem, I'm going on a trip during summer for about a month, and I asked my neighbor to will feed my animals while I'm gone. However, considering Brooke's feeding response, I'm a little bit worry that she will bite my neighbor, plus it seems like I'm the only human that Brooke tolerant. I was planning to ask my neighbor to put foods into her bow when she is sleeping at night, so she can eat in the morning. But something that happen few minutes ago changed my mind, I was cleaning my tarantulas's cage, and I hit something that make a loud noise. Brooke, who was as sleep, freaked out and started dashing around. She calmed down after I call her name. However, now I worried that my neighbor will awake Brooke when she add foods during the night. What should I do ?


----------



## viejo (Apr 16, 2016)

Supply feeding tongs?


----------



## Michael Graham (Apr 16, 2016)

Try to add some caves and more substrate. My colombians usually dig a burrow and sleep underground so they don't hear anything once they're asleep haha.


----------



## Jrock23 (Apr 21, 2016)

That gold looks awesome, but take the advice from above comments. no need to repeat what was said LOL...


----------

